# Gaggia Classic steam only



## Moonman38 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi I have a fairly old Classic Gaggia which produces steam and I can shoot water through the steam wand using the pump but I cant get much flow to the head. Have tried cleaning etc but the flow is almost non existent. Have resorted to percolating coffee separately and using staem only for the milk! Any ideas would be much appreciated Cheers


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like your solenoid may be blocked, have a look at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3334

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moonman38 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tip will have a look !!!


----------

